# November 2013 Photo Thread



## Addy (Nov 3, 2013)

New Delhi


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Nov 4, 2013)

The Halloween Busker.  Olympus Trip 35 camera with flash gun.  Budget colour film (AgfaPhoto Vista Plus 200) from Poundland, developed in b&w chemicals (Ilford ID-11).






Picking the Hog Nose.  Olympus Trip 35 camera.  Budget colour film (AgfaPhoto Vista Plus 200) from Poundland, developed in b&w chemicals (Ilford ID-11).

Cheapskate Photography.


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Nov 4, 2013)

Bad Man!  Olympus Trip 35 camera. Budget colour film (AgfaPhoto Vista Plus 200) from Poundland, developed in b&w chemicals (Ilford ID-11).


----------



## cybertect (Nov 4, 2013)

^^^ Fab

I bought a couple of Contax Zeiss lenses at a bargain price a few days ago. An adapter for my 5D arrived just in time for lunch today, so I took the 85mm f/2.8 Sonnar out for a spin.




Autumn by cybertect, on Flickr




Puddle by cybertect, on Flickr

Probably more to follow, as I think I've fallen in love with this lens. It's amazing


----------



## clicker (Nov 4, 2013)

^^^ love the puddle.


----------



## cybertect (Nov 5, 2013)

A few more with the Zeiss 85mm




Autumn II by cybertect, on Flickr




Lunchtime Light by cybertect, on Flickr




Wapping &amp; Canary Wharf by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 5, 2013)

Obligatory bonfire night photos









A few more here


----------



## cybertect (Nov 5, 2013)

the light in that second one's a corker.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 5, 2013)

cybertect said:


> the light in that second one's a corker.


Cheers, I was playing about with hand held shots while avoiding the crush to get out the gates.  That was the best one, but it's a shame about the bit of lens flare


----------



## cybertect (Nov 5, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> it's a shame about the bit of lens flare



that doesn't bother me one bit - it doesn't work with everything but with that photo, it's a bit like _béton brut_ concrete, showing how it's made is a delight in itself.


----------



## Sweet FA (Nov 6, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


>


A bit Lowry this; industrial shift change or something.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 6, 2013)

This is not Northern Ireland but Brixham in Devon where William III landed in 1688. I did not know that this march was going to happen and that it happens every  year. I happened upon it while I was visiting the town.
















The statue to William III was erected in Victorian times 1888.









I don't know what the young lady dressed in the white dress with robe and blue sash (not visible here) represents. It may be William's wife Queen Mary.


----------



## cybertect (Nov 6, 2013)

Tableware by cybertect, on Flickr




Tableware II by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## cybertect (Nov 8, 2013)

Lift by cybertect, on Flickr




Shad Thames Conversation by cybertect, on Flickr




Gated by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 9, 2013)

-


----------



## albionism (Nov 9, 2013)

I love your street life shots.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 9, 2013)

albionism said:


> I love your street life shots.


 
Thanks. People are endlessly fascinating, aren't they?


----------



## albionism (Nov 9, 2013)

Indeed. I wish i had just a bit more courage to point and click at people


----------



## albionism (Nov 9, 2013)

Self portrait in an  eerie abandoned building in Rookwood Cemetery.


----------



## cybertect (Nov 9, 2013)

!! by cybertect, on Flickr




Entrance/Exit by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## albionism (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## _pH_ (Nov 9, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> This is not Northern Ireland but Brixham in Devon where William III landed in 1688. I did not know that this march was going to happen and that it happens every  year. I happened upon it while I was visiting the town.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I never knew about that! I go to Brixham a lot (mum lives there). The little stall with the blue and white stripey canopy next to Bill's statue does good seafood.


----------



## _pH_ (Nov 9, 2013)

A couple from the National Botanic Garden of Wales and its Norman Foster designed greenhouse. Taken on a crappy point & shoot Sony.


----------



## Sweet FA (Nov 9, 2013)

albionism said:


> View attachment 43211


"What the _fuck_ are you looking at?"


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 9, 2013)

albionism said:


> Indeed. I wish i had just a bit more courage to point and click at people


 
There's a category of street shooters who think I and those like me 'cheat', because I don't usually put the camera to my eye before shooting. I usually have it anywhere but at my eye. I do it that way because I don't want the subject to know he/she is being photographed. I want the person's 'true face' as opposed to the one they will show to a camera that they're aware of.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## Sweet FA (Nov 10, 2013)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## cybertect (Nov 11, 2013)

Emporium by cybertect, on Flickr




anima rising by cybertect, on Flickr




At George Row by cybertect, on Flickr




Zig-Zag by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

ended up on Oxford Street yesterday 
these are from the John Lewis window display




wii polar bear by dweller88, on Flickr




Dyson Reindeer by dweller88, on Flickr


----------



## cybertect (Nov 12, 2013)

Easier access to all 15 platforms by cybertect, on Flickr




Black Sea Divided by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## clicker (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 12, 2013)

The Kingskerswell By-pass, AKA Torquay Link Road. First proposed in the 1950s finally  being built.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 12, 2013)

An attempt at shooting something new for this month's comp


----------



## dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

this time , Selfridges.... I bet you were dying to see these




tequila at selfridges 




play doh at selfridges 




boxers at selfridges


----------



## Sweet FA (Nov 13, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> An attempt at shooting something new for this month's comp


I tried to take something for the comp on a wander on Sunday; all rubbish. Your discard is _way_ fucking better than any of mine


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 13, 2013)

Sweet FA said:


> I tried to take something for the comp on a wander on Sunday; all rubbish. You're discard is _way_ fucking better than any of mine




I was pretty pleased with it, but it just wasn't what I had in mind for the comp.  I might head down to Durham for the Lumiere festival over the weekend, so might get something there instead


----------



## albionism (Nov 13, 2013)

Break time for Babylon.


----------



## dweller (Nov 14, 2013)

post processed



serpentine gallery extension 

some straight out of cameras from kings cross today


----------



## cybertect (Nov 15, 2013)

More shadows




Morning Shadow by cybertect, on Flickr




mo-vember by cybertect, on Flickr

and a couple of not-shadows




Memories are made of this by cybertect, on Flickr




Meeting of Ways by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 15, 2013)

A solitary port channel marker, Newtown Creek, Isle of Wight, dawn, a few days ago.

No FX or editing whatsoever


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 15, 2013)

[quote="twentythreedom, post: 12704342, member: 49148/]

A port channel marker, Newtown Creek, Isle of Wight, dawn, a few days ago.

No FX or editing whatsoever [/quote]

Nice sotc shot.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 15, 2013)

Durham Lumiere tonight


----------



## cybertect (Nov 16, 2013)

The Hog roast pic is ace


----------



## cybertect (Nov 16, 2013)

Down by the riverside...




Cannon Street Station & Watermark Place by cybertect, on Flickr




Cannon Street Station & The City by cybertect, on Flickr




Tickets, Shop, Café, Bar by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## albionism (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## albionism (Nov 16, 2013)

Stone, Sea and Seagull Shit


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 16, 2013)

cybertect said:


> The Hog roast pic is ace


I went to a light festival and my best photo was one of a takeaway van


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## ToothlessFerret (Nov 16, 2013)

On the Millennium Bridge, with St Paul's in the background.  No idea what these dudes were doing, I opportunistically piggy backed some tog's photoshoot quickly with my little pocket wonder:
Olympus XA2 compact 35mm camera.
Ilford HP5 Plus film
Developed in ID11


----------



## cybertect (Nov 16, 2013)

Yay! For XAs 

Not taken with an XA, but still an Olympus lens, an OM Zuiko 24mm f/2.8 to be exact, adapted onto my 5D...



Sumner Street by -cybertect-


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 17, 2013)

ToothlessFerret said:


> On the Millennium Bridge, with St Paul's in the background.  No idea what these dudes were doing, I opportunistically piggy backed some tog's photoshoot quickly with my little pocket wonder:
> Olympus XA2 compact 35mm camera.
> Ilford HP5 Plus film
> Developed in ID11


 
Things like this just don't happen in Canada.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 17, 2013)

Didn't sleep so well yesterday and me and the fiancée went out for a walk in the frost

Flickr Tags


----------



## abe11825 (Nov 17, 2013)

Chin up, mate.


Just hanging out, enjoying the scenery


skate on; only the kid knows to smile


Fancy a listen to my multiple blank tapes?


----------



## dweller (Nov 17, 2013)

kings cross


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 17, 2013)

dweller said:


> kings cross




I very much like the processing of the b&w.


----------



## cybertect (Nov 17, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> I very much like the processing of the b&w.



Ditto


----------



## dweller (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks. Regarding the BW processing. 
I quite often start with the same lightroom RAW file processing preset by Eric Kim called BW Solid 
 which I then adjust a bit to my liking. 
If you have lightroom the preset is freely available from here


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Nov 18, 2013)

The Kiss





Edward.

Bronica SQ-A.  Zenzanon PS 80mm f/2.8.  Ilford HP5 Plus film, developed in ID11 no push.


----------



## dweller (Nov 18, 2013)

^^ fab shots TF especially the kiss


----------



## dweller (Nov 18, 2013)

how about some ker-azy selected desaturation


----------



## cybertect (Nov 19, 2013)

Arriva London DW 584 [LT63 UKF] by cybertect, on Flickr




Perkin Reveller by cybertect, on Flickr




Pool of London Pano by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## RoyReed (Nov 19, 2013)

Storm Over Constantine Bay by RoyReed, on Flickr


----------



## albionism (Nov 20, 2013)

Kings Vault


----------



## cybertect (Nov 20, 2013)

RoyReed said:


> Storm Over Constantine Bay by RoyReed, on Flickr



Turner-esque


----------



## cybertect (Nov 20, 2013)

Venturing north of the river into E1




Princess of Prussia by cybertect, on Flickr




Gower's Walk by cybertect, on Flickr




Goods Receiving & Delivery by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 20, 2013)

dweller said:


> Thanks. Regarding the BW processing.
> I quite often start with the same lightroom RAW file processing preset by Eric Kim called BW Solid
> which I then adjust a bit to my liking.
> If you have lightroom the preset is freely available from here


 
I see Kim's name mentioned in various places on flickr.

Question: is he all that?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 20, 2013)




----------



## cybertect (Nov 20, 2013)

Is that a funky modern mosque?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 20, 2013)

cybertect said:


> Is that a funky modern mosque?


 
It was built relatively recently. I think the worship carried out is the traditional type. The larger influx of muslim immigrants to this area is relatively new, meaning there are a number of newish mosques.

http://www.thebcma.com/branches/JameaRichmond.jpg

http://www.studiosenbel.com/sites/d...ges/public/projects/surrey-mosque/sunrise.jpg

http://www.masonrybc.org/gallery/awards/2008/2

http://wpmedia.blogs.vancouversun.com/2013/09/pgic-overall-se.jpg?w=580

http://wpmedia.blogs.vancouversun.com/2012/01/az-zahraa-islamic-centre.jpg


----------



## dweller (Nov 20, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> I see Kim's name mentioned in various places on flickr.
> 
> Question: is he all that?



nah, he appears to be a wannabe "street photographer" promoting his workshops at $500 a go!!
I'd rather go travelling round India with Maciej Dakowicz whose photos I like than have this Eric guy tell me how to take photos in London (not that I'm going to do either)
I didn't know that stuff when I downloaded the presets, 
I was just looking for free presets and it turns out I like some of his. 

I did read through his blog the other day here http://erickimphotography.com/blog/
 and there are lots of articles with red pen over the photos telling you what to do. 
That red pen gets annoying quick.
He does seem very keen and puts lots of stuff on the blog some of which is quite interesting so credit to him for that.


----------



## dweller (Nov 20, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


>




That mattress is monumental


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 20, 2013)

dweller said:


> nah, he appears to be a wannabe "street photographer" promoting his workshops at $500 a go!!
> I'd rather go travelling round India with Maciej Dakowicz whose photos I like than have this Eric guy tell me how to take photos in London (not that I'm going to do either)
> I didn't know that stuff when I downloaded the presets,
> I was just looking for free presets and it turns out I like some of his.
> ...


 
Maciej is great. A real feel for the street.


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 21, 2013)

Welsh Gate and tree/logs taken with beat up Olympus XA. Kentmere 100 Film developed with exhausted out of date chemicals. Scanned with cheap and nasty Veho-008.


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 21, 2013)

Again Olympus XA DIY stuff!


----------



## cybertect (Nov 22, 2013)

That's the second time Andrew Logan has popped up on this thread (my photo 'Emporium' at the top of page 2).

When did he start doing caravans?


----------



## cybertect (Nov 22, 2013)

Ah

http://andrewloganmuseum.org/the-andrew-logan-travelling-museum


----------



## cybertect (Nov 22, 2013)

More Whitechapel




Look Right by cybertect, on Flickr




Central House by cybertect, on Flickr




Commercial Road by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 22, 2013)

cybertect said:


> That's the second time Andrew Logan has popped up on this thread (my photo 'Emporium' at the top of page 2).
> 
> When did he start doing caravans?



Caravan was parked up in Welsh bandit country north  of Newtown. Some sort of local tourist museum star attraction! I guess it was painted in 2000? I  was really interested in the window reflection.


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 22, 2013)

cybertect said:


> Ah
> 
> http://andrewloganmuseum.org/the-andrew-logan-travelling-museum



Had a similar Sprite caravan about ten years ago now wish had painted it to look like some weird stone age dwelling


----------



## dweller (Nov 22, 2013)

moorhen video cap

couldn't bloody manual focus on this friendly bird, so I switched into video and got 
 a screen capture later


----------



## dweller (Nov 23, 2013)

goodbye autumn


----------



## cybertect (Nov 24, 2013)

20 Fenchurch Street by cybertect, on Flickr




20 Fenchurch Street & The Leadenhall Building by cybertect, on Flickr




Rogers + Rogers by cybertect, on Flickr




Arriva London T 66 [LJ59 ACY] by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## RoyReed (Nov 24, 2013)

De Lank River, Bodmin Moor by RoyReed, on Flickr




De Lank River, Bodmin Moor by RoyReed, on Flickr




Blisland Church by RoyReed, on Flickr


----------



## RoyReed (Nov 24, 2013)

Sunset at Polzeath by RoyReed, on Flickr


----------



## cybertect (Nov 26, 2013)

Mansell Street by cybertect, on Flickr




Aldgate Bus Station by cybertect, on Flickr




The Leadenhall Building by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 27, 2013)

*Roger Rowley* - actor/singer from "Buddy: The Buddy Holly Story" here performing in his own right.


----------



## cybertect (Nov 27, 2013)

Tower 42 up close by cybertect, on Flickr




Heneage Lane by cybertect, on Flickr




'Love' by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 28, 2013)

cybertect said:


> Tower 42 up close by cybertect, on Flickr



That is a superb shot


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 28, 2013)

More DIY witches brew stuff from a beat up Olympus XA, Kentmere 100 film and Veho scanner 






Photoscaped version


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 28, 2013)

Sausages


----------



## RoyReed (Nov 28, 2013)

I've had one of my photos accepted for the 2014 Ghostsigns calendar. Just scraped in at number 12.




Albi by RoyReed, on Flickr


----------



## cybertect (Nov 28, 2013)

Bicycles, Bank by cybertect, on Flickr




Who you gonna call? by cybertect, on Flickr




Abellio London 9432 [LJ09 CAV] by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 29, 2013)

RoyReed said:


> I've had one of my photos accepted for the 2014 Ghostsigns calendar. Just scraped in at number 12.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 29, 2013)

stowpirate said:


> That is a superb shot


 Agreed


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 29, 2013)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 29, 2013)

.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 29, 2013)

.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 29, 2013)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 29, 2013)

*Becky*


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 29, 2013)

.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 29, 2013)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 30, 2013)

To Russia With Love: LGBTQ Solidarity Demo, Brighton UK - 30.11.2013.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrbishie/sets/72157638208720534/


----------



## clicker (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 30, 2013)

Just set sail from St Peter Port, Guernsey, last Tuesday.

No fx etc


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 1, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


>


 
Great photo.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 1, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> Just set sail from St Peter Port, Guernsey, last Tuesday.
> 
> No fx etc
> 
> View attachment 44241


 
Lucky.


----------



## wiskey (Dec 1, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Great photo.



I was thinking the same, lovely pic Mr.Bishie


----------



## wiskey (Dec 1, 2013)

All I've taken photo's of for the past few weeks is the new baby. 

I quite like this one though


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 1, 2013)

Jesus. That makes me tear up.


----------

